# the triumphant return of my 56g



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I have been secretly working on rebuilding this tank for 3 months. I now feel it is ready to show. It still is waiting on its co2 system before I can add a carpet of dwarf hair grass. it houses 30 wild caught cardinals, 7 Roseline sharks, a big spot pleco, a long fin albino pleco and 5 Barilius bakeri. Google those fish. They are extremely rare..like I am 1 of 20 people in the country that has them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Love that rock formation. How did you get it to stay like that though? The Barilius bakeri are cool. Kind of remind me of rainbow fish/danio


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The rock underneath it serves as a wedge. I filled in most the empty space on the other side with substrate to reinforce it. It still needs some minor tinkering to be fully stable. Its big enough to be a tank breaker so stability KEY.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

did you get your bakeri from portland....i am thinking of getting some to breed....
that is a stellar set up logan..beautiful...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice, gotta say. I'm inspired by your work my friend. I redid my entire 72 bowfront, so once the plants grow in and everything, I'm hoping it'll look good. Meanwhile, here's a current picture...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150670669267677&set=a.321364667676.149055.616337676&type=3

And yeah, it was a little cloudy but that was because I took this shortly after moving the plants and stuff. Also, is there a right way to move plants and stuff without harming their roots??

Thirdly, one of my amazon swords sprouted its own stalk, which I had no idea what that meant so I googled it and apparently it self-fertilized itself and that stalk will grow a flower at the top of the aquarium and sprout new amazon sword plants.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> did you get your bakeri from portland....i am thinking of getting some to breed....
> that is a stellar set up logan..beautiful...


Indeed I did get them out of portland...you must know about the exchange. Outstanding quality. Our store gets most rare fish through them. 



snyderguy said:


> Very nice, gotta say. I'm inspired by your work my friend. I redid my entire 72 bowfront, so once the plants grow in and everything, I'm hoping it'll look good. Meanwhile, here's a current picture...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150670669267677&set=a.321364667676.149055.616337676&type=3
> 
> ...


Moving plants around is an issue I deal with EVERY day. While constant movement will stunt there growth I don't see there being and horrible issues. I actually trim the roots when doing this to make for easier planting. Swords have massive root systems and getting all those roots back under the gravel can be a major pain. A quick trim or wrapping them in a ball will help. 

As far as the amazon sword runners are concerned, you are correct. They shoot out runners and then those runners turn into new plants. trim them and re-plant.

Oh and your friends comment is funny. Why not just upload to photobucket?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never dealt with photobucket but I may consider it for the future.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I installed the hanging brackets on the light last night. I am really happy with the look.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm digging it.. nice setup.. I really like the rock setup as well.. You hanging that light fixture from the ceiling? And what are you using in place of the Co2 in the mean time?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Indeed it is hanging from the ceiling. I used an extra eco tech hanging kit I found in the store. It works amazing. the light is a 2 bulb 5t. I had it custom built for me by Catalina with extra wide reflectors and independent switches. I could not be happier with the light. Untill my new regulator arrives in the mail I am dosing the tank with Excel.


----------

